# Gumbo Dip



## capt.joe (Feb 2, 2011)

Gumbo Dip! Yep, Cant believe how good it tastes. I had some gumbo leftover that was made with chicken, shrimp, crab, sausage. Drained the liquid off of some and added cream cheese and mayo, BAM!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Sounds tasty!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------

